# Post cycle therapy for tren/deca



## mp420 (Aug 16, 2019)

after tren and deca that are progestin-like pct nolva and clomid do not make a full effect., for these two compounds as pct that you recommend, in fact using clomid or nolva it takes time to recover, you who advise ?


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 16, 2019)

You running both together?


----------



## mp420 (Aug 16, 2019)

No

however one of the two I take


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 16, 2019)

i feel like ur removing a word after every 3rd word or some shit. your sentences don't read correctly, more like as if they're some type of riddle. what are you asking here. pct is chlomid + nolva yes. tren and deca are much harder to recover from yes. we've already heard your opinion on hcg...


----------



## mp420 (Aug 16, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> i feel like ur removing a word after every 3rd word or some shit. your sentences don't read correctly, more like as if they're some type of riddle. what are you asking here. pct is chlomid + nolva yes. tren and deca are much harder to recover from yes. we've already heard your opinion on hcg...



I'm sorry but I write with an online translator because I speak Italian I'm so sorry


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 16, 2019)

So whats your question?  Gibs gave a perfect answer.


----------



## CJ (Aug 16, 2019)

I think he's asking if there's something else, in addition to Clomid and Nolvadex, that would help recovery after using  Nandrolones/19 nors, like Deca or Tren.


----------



## mp420 (Aug 16, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I think he's asking if there's something else, in addition to Clomid and Nolvadex, that would help recovery after using  Nandrolones/19 nors, like Deca or Tren.


Yes
 Yes yes


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 16, 2019)

The correct answer is don’t pct. Blast and cruise or blast and trt. If you’re doing tren or deca cycles you must be relatively serious about this so just stay on test and avoid the roller coaster.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 16, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> The correct answer is don’t pct. Blast and cruise or blast and trt. If you’re doing tren or deca cycles you must be relatively serious about this so just stay on test and avoid the roller coaster.



that's right, pct is for pussboys :32 (13):


----------



## mp420 (Aug 16, 2019)

[QUOTE = Straight30weight; 559022] La risposta corretta è non PCT. Blast and cruise o blast and trt. Se stai facendo cicli di tren o deca devi essere relativamente serio su questo, quindi resta solo sul test ed evita le montagne russe. [/ QUOTE]
I do not understand


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 16, 2019)

what he's saying is that it's much harder to recover your natty t after running blasts including deca or tren. If you blast n cruise or are on trt then you wouldn't have that worry (of recovering natty t) t meaning test. natty meaning natural. blast meaning cycle. blast n cruise meaning running lower amount of testosterone between cycles. ugh.


----------



## Trump (Aug 16, 2019)

Cant wait till he puts that lot into google translate



Gibsonator said:


> what he's saying is that it's much harder to recover your natty t after running blasts including deca or tren. If you blast n cruise or are on trt then you wouldn't have that worry (of recovering natty t) t meaning test. natty meaning natural. blast meaning cycle. blast n cruise meaning running lower amount of testosterone between cycles. ugh.


----------



## CJ (Aug 17, 2019)

If you plan on trying to recover your body's natural ability to produce it's own testosterone, you probably shouldn't use Deca or Tren. They are very suppressive.


----------



## mp420 (Aug 25, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> what he's saying is that it's much harder to recover your natty t after running blasts including deca or tren. If you blast n cruise or are on trt then you wouldn't have that worry (of recovering natty t) t meaning test. natty meaning natural. blast meaning cycle. blast n cruise meaning running lower amount of testosterone between cycles. ugh.



so if I add testosterone to the cycle, I can recover with a good pct, but what I understand I need to add something to clomid nolva


----------



## Spongy (Aug 25, 2019)

mp420 said:


> so if I add testosterone to the cycle, I can recover with a good pct, but what I understand I need to add something to clomid nolva



No you do not.

But what the other people are trying to say is you may not recover regardless of whether you have a good PCT or not.


----------

